# Druckprobleme unter OSX Server 10.5.2



## ulrich_d (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich erst Probleme hatte Drucker und Druckerwarteschlangen einzurichten,
habe ich jetzt, wo die Drucker funktionieren, den Zustand das ich noch Druckerwarteschlangen von meinen Versuchen am Client angezeigt bekomme, die es eigentlich nicht mehr gibt.

Selbst mit Drucksystem zurücksetzen und Drucker neuanlegen bekomme ich die alten Einträge nicht weg. Nach einem Neustart sind sie wieder da. Auch wenn ich die Drucker über Cups lösche sind sie nach dem Neustart wieder da.

Weiß jemand Rat, welche Dateien ich löschen muss, in denen die Drucker hinterlegt sind?

Im Ordner /var/spool scheint es welche zu geben. Aber selbst als Admin kann ich den Ordner nicht öffnen. Er ist vom System gesperrt. Wie komme ich an den Ordner dran?

Mein Gedanke ist es über die Konsole zu versuchen - aber dafür fehlt mir die Erfahrung :-(


Danke im Voraus


----------

